# Ringbill Gull with broken wing



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

While out today grabbing some Arby's for late lunch, I saw a gull hanging around the parking lot by itself, looking a little strange. I didn't think too much of it then went home and ate my meal. I couldn't keep the bird out of my mind though and went back about an hour later to see if it was still there and sure enough, it was. 

Upon closer inspection it was obvious that this bird had a broken wing and it cannot fly. I got a box from nearby Soby's and after a little running around, caught the gull...they bite hard and have huge beaks!  

As luck would have it, the vet offices are closed, I can't find my one and only contact rehab person in the area. I only used her once a couple of years ago to take a bad off grackle to and now I can't find her number anywhere!!!

I've got the gull on my back deck in a pet carrier. He's been given water to rehydrate and now I provided a can of tuna for him. He drank a lot at first, not eating much yet though.

Sheesh, why do these things always seem to happen on weekends when nobody is around. The bird seems like it's in fairly good shape, doesn't appear to be on it's last legs (pardon the pun). It's an adult gull, thin (but they usually are compared to a full breasted pigeon). 

Any tips, suggestions or Pidgey....can you work your magic and find a name, address, telephone#, contact of a rehabber in my area? I'm still trying but nothing is listed in the phone book or online  

Here's a couple of pics of him...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I've contacted the TWC (Toronto Wildlife Centre), they close at 7pm but I left a message and hopefully they will get back to me with names and numbers and if not, then I guess I"ll take the gull to the TWC tomorrow.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Brad,
You should try and sable the wing right away or it will start healing that way (seabirds heal faster than other birds). And YES they do bit hard (crack things open) so when you go to get it grab the bill right away before he grabs you!!  
Good Luck!!
keep posting.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

Thanks for that information The gull has been dropped off at the TWC this afternoon. They never inspect the bird while you wait so hopefully it will be able to be rehabbed and released. They are extremely busy at this time of year like all wildlife recue operations so they advised me to call in a few days and they will try to get back to me ASAP. 

Hopefully the wing can be repaired but if not, they will put it down unfortunately. If the gull can be fixed, I will have to go and pick him up for release in the immediate area that he was found in. I'll let you know how things are when I found out myself.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

That's good news Brad.
I hope the gull is saveable. The good thing is that since that it's a gull they have to make time for it because gulls are protected under Canadian Law (so in other words they have to do all they can to save it).
Keep us posted when you get s/he back!!!
Hilary Dawn


----------

